# Removing DTG Ink from Shirt



## jsmith1189 (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone found an easy way to remove spots of ink from a shirt that has not be put in the heat press?


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

Alchocol works on solvent, maybe it will work on DTG ink.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Cleaning solution should work!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We were able to use simple green and lots of water. With the faucet running, gently rub the fabric together to try to remove it. The hardest is white shirts, like any other stain, sometimes it's hard to fully remove it.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Regular screenprinting spot gun is what we use.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I have used a product called "thriller" and a toothbrush. But even a bleach pen hasnt worked on getting ink out that hasnt been heat set.

You have to be careful, the toothbrush, or even the rubbing together because you are creating alot of friction in that spot, and you will likely get a wear spot, or fuzzballs.


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

I also use a regular screenprinting shotgun. It works great and has saved me lots of money.

Nabs


----------



## TextiPrints (Dec 10, 2006)

I keep a bottle of Oxy Clean handy and spray the spot asap (*unless* the stain remover will come in direct contact with the heat press) and dry the design on the garment. Then, head to the sink and put a smidge of Tide on it , run it under a little water, gently rub together to keep the quality of the garment, and rinse. This usually works everytime and since I already have these items on hand, it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I have used windex on uncured areas- spray it ( don't let it run through to other parts of the t-shirt, let set several seconds, then hold it against the faucet and run water right through the stain, blot with an absorbent towel- usually works on the first application.


----------

